# DirectX End-User Runtimes Feb 2010 verfügbar!



## ElfenLied77 (6. Februar 2010)

*DirectX End-User Runtimes Feb 2010 verfügbar!*



> *Kurzbeschreibung*
> Mit der  Microsoft DirectX®-Endbenutzer-Runtime wird die aktuelle Version von  DirectX aktualisiert -
> die wichtigste Windows®-Technologie
> für  Multimedia und Spiele auf dem Computer.


*EDIT: 08.02.2010


PCGH_Carsten schrieb:



			Danke! Jetzt auch auf der Main:
Microsoft DirectX: SDK und Redistributable Februar 2010  zum Download bereit - DirectX, Download, DirectX 11

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

* 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Grüße,ElfenLied77


----------



## Blimse (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: DirectX End-User Runtimes Feb 2010 verfügbar!*

Und was genau wurde verbessert?


----------



## nyso (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: DirectX End-User Runtimes Feb 2010 verfügbar!*

Elfenlied, die News ist ja mal sehr spärlich Da hast du schon bessere gemacht.

Ich erweitere das ganze mal, so muss nicht jeder erst auf den Link klicken:

_This download provides the DirectX end-user multi-languaged redistributable that developers can include with their product. This distro doesn't just update DX9, but also updates DX10/DX11.

The DirectX redist installation includes all the latest and previous released DirectX runtime. This includes the bi-monthly D3DX, XInput, and Managed DirectX components._


*Also ein Update für DX9, 10 und 11.
*


----------



## riedochs (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: DirectX End-User Runtimes Feb 2010 verfügbar!*

Lohnt sich das Update?


----------



## Sash (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: DirectX End-User Runtimes Feb 2010 verfügbar!*

bei mir hat er 8.5mb runtergeladen.


----------



## Explosiv (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: DirectX End-User Runtimes Feb 2010 verfügbar!*

***Es ist bereits eine neuere oder gleichwertigere Version installiert*** 

Habe aber seid mind. 1 Monat kein Update gemacht  !

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## Geicher (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: DirectX End-User Runtimes Feb 2010 verfügbar!*



Explosiv schrieb:


> ***Es ist bereits eine neuere oder gleichwertigere Version installiert***
> 
> Habe aber seid mind. 1 Monat kein Update gemacht  !
> 
> Gruß Explosiv



Bei mir dasselbe
Aber mal ernsthaft, ist das jetzt ein Bug oder hab ich tatsächlich schon das neuste DirectX?


----------



## Eiche (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: DirectX End-User Runtimes Feb 2010 verfügbar!*



Explosiv schrieb:


> ***Es ist bereits eine neuere oder gleichwertigere Version installiert***
> 
> Habe aber seid mind. 1 Monat kein Update gemacht  !
> 
> Gruß Explosiv


BF BC2 vilt installiert?

aber warum nehmt ihr nicht einfach den richtigen updater?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...80-e94a-4f56-b157-5ab8109cb4f5&DisplayLang=en


----------



## Explosiv (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: DirectX End-User Runtimes Feb 2010 verfügbar!*

Nö, aber hatte vorgestern die DX9-AVP-Demo installiert, vielleicht deshalb  .

Für mich sind DX-Updates so interessant, als wenn jemand den Mount-Everest besteigt und sagt das es dort kalt ist . 
Ich mache meist nur bewusste DX-Updates, wenn ich Probleme habe. Die meisten Spiele liefern die DX-Dateien meist mit.

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## Holdrio (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: DirectX End-User Runtimes Feb 2010 verfügbar!*

Aber nicht immer aktuelle, die Fallout 3 GOTY hatte DX von 2008 drauf hoho uaargh. 

Lade bei Updates immer die Redist runter und drüber gebügelt, sicher ist sicher. 
Die kopierte schon einiges bei W7 64, nix von neuere Version schon vorhanden.
Schaden kann das hier sicher nicht wenn am Di das brandneue Bioshock 2 drauf soll.

Ah das neuste GfWL sollte dann wohl auch drauf, leider krieg ich bei dem Sch... gleich das


----------



## amdintel (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: DirectX End-User Runtimes Feb 2010 verfügbar!*

habe übersehen das es das Thema schon gibt,
manch mal laden die Seiten aus dem Forum hier nicht richtig !

bei mir gab es keine Probleme mit der Installation 
Vista Sp2 32 Bit, die Vorgänger Vers. von DX 2009 ist vorher drauf gewesen.
edit auf meinem 64 Bit Vista PC installiert auch keine Probleme


----------



## Zockersepp (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: DirectX End-User Runtimes Feb 2010 verfügbar!*

mh bei mir steht genau das selbe angeblich schon das neuste dx drauf komisch hab eigentlich keine neueren spiele installiert


----------



## ElfenLied77 (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: DirectX End-User Runtimes Feb 2010 verfügbar!*

Einfach die 100Mb Downloaden drüber streichen und fertig^^


----------



## ElfenLied77 (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: DirectX End-User Runtimes Feb 2010 verfügbar!*



nyso schrieb:


> Elfenlied, die News ist ja mal sehr spärlich Da hast du schon bessere gemacht.
> 
> Ich erweitere das ganze mal, so muss nicht jeder erst auf den Link klicken:
> 
> ...



Danke Dir 

Das ich da nicht drauf gekommen bin 

Grüße,ElfenLied77


----------



## kero81 (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: DirectX End-User Runtimes Feb 2010 verfügbar!*

Hab von Guru runter geladen, wo muss ich die hin entpacken? Desktop war keine gute Idee! 
Danke für die Hilfe...


----------



## Elzoco (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: DirectX End-User Runtimes Feb 2010 verfügbar!*

Einfach einen neuen Ordner erstellen und die Dateien darin entpacken?


----------



## ElfenLied77 (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: DirectX End-User Runtimes Feb 2010 verfügbar!*



kero81 schrieb:


> Hab von Guru runter geladen, wo muss ich die hin entpacken? Desktop war keine gute Idee!
> Danke für die Hilfe...



joar is nich gut du ^^

Neuer Ordner is da besser 
Grüße,ElfenLied77


----------



## kero81 (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: DirectX End-User Runtimes Feb 2010 verfügbar!*

 Schon klar, nur was mach ich dann?


----------



## Elzoco (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: DirectX End-User Runtimes Feb 2010 verfügbar!*

Die dxsetup.exe ausführen?


----------



## Explosiv (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: DirectX End-User Runtimes Feb 2010 verfügbar!*



kero81 schrieb:


> Schon klar, nur was mach ich dann?



dxsetup.exe in dem Ordner suchen, in dem Du die Dateien entpackt hast und starten 

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## DarkMo (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: DirectX End-User Runtimes Feb 2010 verfügbar!*

da steht dran, das is für entwickler... brauch ich das als otto normal user überhaupt? ^^ klingt mir eher nach nem sdk in aktueller version.


----------



## amdintel (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: DirectX End-User Runtimes Feb 2010 verfügbar!*



Elzoco schrieb:


> Die dxsetup.exe ausführen?



ich glaube dazu ist der ein oder andere nicht in der lage?
ich habe auf insgesamt  4 PCs Vista Sp2 32/64 und Nbook Win 7  und Notebook Vista sp2 32 installiert,
bei keinem Rechner gab es irgendwelche Probleme.

die exe ist nichtsa anderes als eine gepackte Datei
und das war schon immer so bei den DX Treibern ,
 die nach dem anklicken entpackt werden wird und in das Verz. muss man geht und das exe starten zum installieren.

----
so... 
warum Microsoft nicht in der lage ist  das DX Update  als Optionales MS Windows  Update  einspielt oder anbietet,  ist mir allerdings ein Rätsel? vielleicht macht man das absichtlich so umständlich ?


----------



## Spieler911 GTA4 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: DirectX End-User Runtimes Feb 2010 verfügbar!*

Ihr lieben Leutchen bei mir waren es nur ca 800kb dürfte was am Sound geändert worden sein wenn man schnell schaut was bei der Installation geändert wird sonst ist mir nichts aufgefallen.

Weiß einer mehr?


----------



## Spieler911 GTA4 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: DirectX End-User Runtimes Feb 2010 verfügbar!*



amdintel schrieb:


> ich glaube dazu ist der ein oder andere nicht in der lage?
> ich habe auf insgesamt 4 PCs Vista Sp2 32/64 und Nbook Win 7 und Notebook Vista sp2 32 installiert,
> bei keinem Rechner gab es irgendwelche Probleme.
> 
> ...


 
Naja ich glaub das ist darum weil sich sonst irgendein sorry für den Ausdruck Hosen schei sser aufregt das das Monopolmissbrauch seih naja.....wie beim IE halt


----------



## amdintel (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: DirectX End-User Runtimes Feb 2010 verfügbar!*

was für ein Monopolmissbrauch? es gibt keinen anderen Hersteller der so einen DX Beschleuniger oder Treiber  macht, DX ist so zu sagen ein Bestandteil von Windows


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: DirectX End-User Runtimes Feb 2010 verfügbar!*

Danke! Jetzt auch auf der Main:
Microsoft DirectX: SDK und Redistributable Februar 2010 zum Download bereit - DirectX, Download, DirectX 11


----------



## Genghis99 (8. Februar 2010)

*AW: DirectX End-User Runtimes Feb 2010 verfügbar!*



DarkMo schrieb:


> ... brauch ich das als otto normal user überhaupt?



Direkt X ist die Schnittstelle zwischen dem Spiel und dem Treiber. Über Treiberupdates sind wir uns einig- aber die nächste "Schicht" ist genauso wichtig.
Die DirektX Komponenten werden durch die beständige Arbeit daran optimiert - Fehler werden beseitigt, oder einfach Routinen schneller abgearbeitet. Oder die Kompatibilität mit den Treibern wird verbessert.

Das ist natürlich Nichts, was man "Benchen" könnte - aber in einem Spielablauf könnte man es merken - "Läuft irgendwie flüssiger" wäre dann die Feststellung. Oder "es flackert nicht so stark" Oder ein Spiel erhält dann doch Zugriff auf Antialias Funktionen unter DX10 ...
Oder die CPU Last geht um 5% zurück ...

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn - In einer Kette sind alle Glieder gleich wichtig.


----------

